
Why we build 7 productivity apps within a month - robins73
We launched our new startup a productivity tool Due.work on September 17th on ProductHunt.<p>Within a month we hit almost 1000+ users. We are a team of 5. We started with a web application and our customer was happily using it. As our user base started growing people started asking for Mobile and Desktop apps.<p>As time progresses, we recorded something very strange pattern followed by most of our users. So, we decided to study the lifecycle of our users.<p>We found that when a user signs into Due.work and starts using it. The average first-day analytics for its time spend was between 20-45 minutes. This time starts declining as each day passes and after a week&#x27;s time spend by our users decline to almost 5 - 10 min.<p>We went up studying data further and categorize our users into 3 separate groups based on some conditions: Super Active | Active | Inactive Users
Super Active was that user who is using our platform on a daily basis. Active were those who use our platform but spend by less time compared to Super Active users and Inactive users were those who were an Active or Super Active user in the past but became inactive as time progresses.<p>From the data, we calculated the percentage of these groups which was 20% | 35% |45% that means 45% of our signup users become inactive after some time.<p>That was an alarming situation for us so, we started talking to our users to find out the exact reason for the same. We find out almost all users using our platform have already used or are currently using Trello, Monday or Basecamp. This was the main reason for our user being inactive over time because it is very difficult for a team to switch to a new productivity solution all of a sudden, It takes time to make the change.<p>So, we needed something with which our users can feel more connected with us.
Thus we decided to build apps for due.work targetting all platforms.<p>We end up building due.work apps for Mac os, Windows os, Linux, Android, iOS, Google Extension, and Firefox extension.<p>During our development we spend many sleepless nights developing it but all it was worth considering we finally end up building apps for all major platforms that we wanted to have.<p>It&#x27;s been 2 days now since we have published all our apps. We never have been more than excited before.<p>Want to try our productivity tool visit: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.due.work<p>Original Post: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.due.work&#x2F;blog&#x2F;why-we-build-7-productivity-apps-within-a-month&#x2F;
======
verdverm
[duplicate] from 10 hours ago

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21604089](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21604089)

